# Gennaio 2005 la neve dimenticata



## Carlosita (26 Mar 2014 às 20:40)

Salve a tutti, 

 ritrovato per caso piccolo filmino della nevicata del Gennaio 2005 che imbianco' inaspettatamente alcuni quartieri di Roma sud. La neve scese, improvvisa, di notte, per circa un oretta, posando al suolo 5 cm circa. Il mattino seguente non ne rimase traccia (almeno qui). Roma centro out. 
Buona visione


----------

